# Coffee bean shop 33% off first order



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I just placed my first order with these guys for a kilo of single origin yirg and got 1/3 off my order just put in :-newbean at checkout.

I got it including delivery for £21.15.

I will let u know how it tastes as soon as it arrives


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

If that's the one in Ashford then you won't be disappointed


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Jacko112 said:


> If that's the one in Ashford then you won't be disappointed


Yes jacko it is, that's good news







have you tried anything else they do?

Link for anyone wanting to look at the site :- https://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Great deal!

I used to get my green beans from them, must try their roasted. Let us know what you think, TT. Recommendations welcome!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Will do M, the site reviews are brilliant so hopefully it's a corker


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I've had beans from here as a gift before, just a heads up that the I found the cheaper beans more toward the commodity end of the market.

not sure what the more expensive beans are like though, would be good to hear back from you


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

@MildredM, have a look at my 12roasterchallenge. Can't remember exactly which ones I had but they were really good


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> @MildredM, have a look at my 12roasterchallenge. Can't remember exactly which ones I had but they were really good


I'd totally forgotten you'd been into the CBS roasters. That mocha you tried did sound really good.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

I've just put an order in for the roasters choice and 5 bag promo to replenish my now empty freezer- with a third off I couldn't say no! I'll be sure to report back when they arrive ?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks for this! Just ordered myself some Peruvian Tunki.


----------

